# Anna Marie Island, FL - Group Rides?



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Will be on vacation with the family this week from Thursday 07/21 - Wednesday 07/27. Looking for some group rides that are close to Anna Marie Island, FL, start times in the morning and of decent length and pace (25 miles + and 20mph +).


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bueller?...... Bueller?


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow - FAIL!


----------

